# chromium

## chrisv93

Hey ich habe ein problem wenn ich google chrome installieren will mit emerge -av www-client/chromium kommt der fehler 

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) media-sound/lame-3.98.4

 * waiting for lock on /usr/portage/distfiles/.lame-3.98.4.tar.gz.portage_lockfile

 ...

----------

## Beforegod

Hast Du im Hintergrund noch ein emerge laufen?

Wurde ein emerge abgebrochen (probier mal emerge --resume)?

----------

## chrisv93

hallo, hab ihc gemacht ging nicht ;(

----------

## musv

In diesem Falle sollte helfen:

```
/usr/portage/distfiles/.lame-3.98.4.tar.gz.portage_lockfile 
```

Das Lockfile wurde in diesem Fall gesetzt, weil im Hintergrund lame heruntergeladen wird. Vermutlich wurde das Lockfile aus irgendeinem Grund nicht gelöscht.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hatte das die Tage auch. Das ist das File noch nicht runter geladen. Einfach nen Moment warten bis er es runter geladen hat.

Kannst es auch mal mit --fetchonly probieren, dann solltest du sehen das er noch runter lädt.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Oder auch auf einem anderem Terminal mal ein 

```
tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log
```

 mitlaufen lassen.

----------

## chrisv93

Hey ich hab ma neustart gemacht und dann wieder versucht dann kommt aber was anderes.

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) media-sound/lame-3.98.4

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/lame-3.98.4.tar.gz'

--2011-01-11 16:25:10--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/lame-3.98.4.tar.gz

Verbindungsaufbau zu 192.168.0.253:4234... fehlgeschlagen: Die Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen.

Erneuter Versuch.                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Sind die server down?

Wie kann ich den browser chrome noch installieren?

Ich weiß das problem das er will sich immer nohc mit dem proxy server verbinden mit den ich früher verbunden war  :Very Happy: 

Wie kann ich das einstellen?

ich war auf proxy kde kontrollmodul und hab "Direkt mit dem Internet verbinden" gemacht geht aber immernoch nicht.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *chrisv93 wrote:*   

> Hey ich hab ma neustart gemacht und dann wieder versucht dann kommt aber was anderes.
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 3) media-sound/lame-3.98.4
> 
> >>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/lame-3.98.4.tar.gz'
> ...

 

wie wäre es, wenn du dich an das Handbuch hälst und per mirrorselect ein paar lokale Mirror einrichten würdest statt den Hauptserver zu überlasten  :Wink: 

----------

## chrisv93

ja ok das bringt meni problem nicht weiter

Wenn ich etwas über emerge installieren will benutzt er noch dne proxy server, obwohl  ich  auf proxy kde kontrollmodul und hab "Direkt mit dem Internet verbinden" gemacht  hab geht aber immernoch nicht.

----------

## Beforegod

Proxy in /etc/profile.d oder /etc/env.d gesetzt?

lokale .bashrc oder .profile ?

Mach halt mal ein grep 192.168.0.253 -r /etc/, dann siehst Du wo der Proxy noch gesetzt ist.

----------

## chrisv93

Hab ich gemacht.

danke habs hinbekomm

----------

